#  > Geral >  > Segurança >  >  Regras de conduta para este Fórum

## chvt

1 - É proibido o uso de palavras que possam vir a ofender outras pessoas, tais como palavrões, piadas que tenham conteúdo preconceituoso, que ofedam raça, cor, religião, distribuição preferida, sistema operacional livre preferido;

2 - É proibida a venda, locação, comércio e distribuição de material pirateado, copiado ilicitamente e/ou com licença/limitação de uso crackeada. Também é proibida a distribuição, troca e divulgação de programas crackers, números seriais, sites com tais materiais e tudo mais que seja relacionado à quebra dos direitos autorais, quando estes vierem a existirem;

3 - É terminantemente proibido indicações, citações, comentários que promovam a invasão de PCs, tentativas de ataques, táticas de invasão ou qualquer outro método que incite tais ações;

4 - Não deverão ser repitidas mensagens, dicas, dúvidas ou qualquer outro tipo de posts no Fórum, salvo avisos da Administração/ Moderação, devido a tais motivos:
a) Poluição visual do Fórum;
b) Repetição e monotonia dos problemas e do conteúdo do Fórum;

5  Ao postar uma mensagem, dica e principalmente, dúvidas, atenção às seguintes regras (o não seguimento das mesmas poderão causar, dentre outras coisas, o trancamento do post e/ou o apagamento do mesmo):
a) Verificar se tal questão já não foi solucionada em outro tópico (utilizar a ferramente de Pesquisa existente no Fórum);
b) Não escrever título em letras MAIÚSCULAS, pois, nas internacionais Regras de Etiqueta da Internet, tal ação é entendida como um grito e, em nossa Comunidade, tal atitude é repudiada;
c) Escrever o título de maneira clara e objetiva, demonstrando nitidamente qual seu problema. Expressões como URGENTE, SOCORRO, AJUDEM, ESTOU DESESPERADO não ajudam, muito menos agilizarão na solução para seus problemas
d) Atenção em qual divisão do Fórum você está postando sua mensagem. Perguntar sobre redes no BSD, por exemplo, na divisão de Games, não será uma boa idéia, pois, além de causar demora na leitura por experts em rede no BSD, haverá a necessidade de movimentação do post por parte da equipe de Moderação/ Administração do Fórum;
e) Caso o post for de alguma dica, matéria retirada de outro Fórum ou qualquer outro site, colocar,de maneira visível, as referências bibliográficas (link de onde foi retirado) bem como nome do Autor. Preferencialmente, coloque toda a notícia e/ou dica no post, não apenas o link para mesma, pois, em caso de retirada do ar do site original, teremos apenas um título e um link quebrado nest post;



[size=18px][/size]* Condutas Irregulares, Consideradas Graves:*

[size=12px][/size]1- Toda a vinculação de material que ofenda a moral e os bons costumes desde site como apologia as drogas a sites de sexo e coisas afim;

3 - Divulgação de informaçoes que incentivem crimes federais, onde se inclui a sonegaçao de impostos;

4 - A indicação de sites pornográficos, fotos eróticas ou conteúdo impróprio para menores também terá sua divulgação proibida no fórum;

5 - Atividades Phracker, ou seja, relacionadas a burlar o sistema telefônico;

6 - Mensagens de spam

Regras retiradas do Fórum LinuxBSD http://forum.linuxbsd.com.br/

----------


## PiTsA

ae cara... uma boa... seria legal verificar com o pessoal daqui se nao precisa fazer alguma alteracao, e fixar estas regras em algum lugar do forum....

----------


## SDM

eu concordo q essas regras sejam aplicadas a todos os foruns....

----------


## nafre

Muito boas estas regras. 
Só assim poderemos alcançar um alto nível de debate.

Estou ai para o que der e vinher seja com o meu conhecimento ou pesquisando, para assim poder ajudar a todos vcs!

Sou user linux a algum tempo pouco mais que um ano. Não é pelo fato de usar linux a pouco tempo que tenho pouco conhecimento. Pois segurança não é só uma questão técnica.

Vlw um Abraço!

----------


## aguizo

super apoiado

----------


## Levin

Sei lá cada um tem um jeito de pensar !!!
as regras existem e ter que ser aplicadas, 
Sempre vai ter um engraçadinho postando besteira... e o fulano que colocando URGENTE HELP achando que isso é instituição de caridade, que parece que somos obrigados a ajudar !! e se ninguem responde acha ruim ;] 
o que não pode é deixar de levar o forum a sério, e não ligar para as besteiras que postam se esta até hoje no ar 
e firme é pq os users e os moderadores ajudam o máximo para colaborar com todos o que não pode é virar zona =)

na boa...
[ ] os

----------


## MAJOR

nao concordo com varios topicos , pois inibe a liberdade de expressao .



GNU = eh uma forma de hackerisco caso alguns nao saibam.


(REVOLITION OS 2001) 


acho que tem pessoas que nunca viram entao eh uma boa hora para assistir esse filme , e ver onde esta se metendo ao entrar no mundo GNU , entrevistar com Torvald .Richard stallman.


respeito eh sempre benvindo , + tem coisas ai .. q pfffffff


crack? ppppffff

serial? pfffff


+ facil vc ir apoiar softwares fechados!

----------


## Fernando

baum, eu acho que voces sao todos gueis e que eh issae :@
feliz quarte-feira de chamas, ops, cinzas!

----------


## Fernando

O que acontece eh que depois nego vem encher o saco dos admins do site porque divulga isso e eh ilegal entendeu?

Agente na verdade nao liga se voce passa cracks ou serial numbers pra alguem aqui, soh tem que deixar claro que nao eh permitido entendeu?
Igual aqueles avisos no elevador: "Antes de entrar verifique se ele se encontra no andar", se nego cair la o predio diz: "Tinha o aviso, ele se fodeu" e nao arca com consequencia nenhuma.

Entendeu? ;]

----------


## LenTu

Qto as regras... algumas ateh q saum cabíveis.. mas essa de naum poder xingar ngm eh ruim demais.... como eu vou xingah o SDM publicamente agora?... vo ter q xingar em código... ???.. ahuahuauahauahu... zuera... acho q estamos no caminho certo... com essas regras acho q o nível serah mto maior... e o número de pessoas q viram se cadastrar maior ainda.... 

@psy:.... essa explicação do elevador foi a melhor... hahauhauahuah.... caiu ??? phoda-se tinha o aviso... ahuahuahuahua... mto boa....

:lol:

----------


## Savio

regras são boas, estruturam e organizam, todos precisam de regulamentos, mais poxa vida, temos que ter liberdade que nem o psy exemplificou.. uahuahau

----------


## vonlinkerstain

Pra mim ainda falta uma.
É expressamente proibido postar mensagens do tipo, "E ai ninguém sabe não", que não acrescentam em nada e visam colocar a referida mensagem novamente nas últimas dez, tendo em vista uma rápida solução do problema.

MAJOR (isso não está fora das regras, é o nome dele que é assim)
Revolution OS 2001 é um filme?

----------


## MAJOR

sim eh um filme irmao =]


acho q qualquer p2p tem , mldonkey tem...

ou www.centralfilmes.com


baixe aqui

wget "http://www.occontabil.brturbo.com/br...ector.com.avi"



tem 700mb

se vc quiser legenda, baixe a legenda aqui. ela esta em 30 fps caso vc use o Xvid , vc vai ter que convertela pra .sub

http://www.occontabil.brturbo.com/br...nector.com.srt



site show de bola =]


vale apena.

fui.

----------


## chvt

o psy disse tudo :!:

----------


## demiurgo

'cada um tem consciencia do q faz, vc naum ofende ninguem se naum quiser, e tdo o q o pessoal estah fazendo eh para continuarmos em um otimo nivel no forum

[]'s

max

ps... psy, essa foi boa!! ahuahu

----------


## Abutre

Hehehe...
Esse Psy é meio doido...
Putz...Foi o primeiro a falar palavrão !!! Kd o exemplo ?!
Brincadeira Psy... Tô ligado q foi uma forma de se expressar sem ofender ninguém e sem provocar baixaria.

Galera,
Nós q somos usuários do site, tb podemos dar uma força quando existir conteúdo q atrapalhe o fórum, avisando aos moderadores sobre o tal.

Sempre que eu puder, dou uma força !!

Abraço,

Abutre

.

----------


## Fernando

Isso ae, se tiver um daqueles nego paia que posta merda manda msg pra gente com a URL que agente se vira ;]]

Se o membro for registrado ainda vo inventar o "Trofeu Batutinha" do mês pros toscos heheh

----------


## vonlinkerstain

Troféu manezinho:
Dará direito do cara postar 10 mensagens que não poderão ser bloqueadas pelos admins e troca o ícone do cara (e de suas mensagens) por um macaquinho, o mico por exemplo
heheheheh

----------


## ABAmadeu

ficaram legais as Regras, *chvt*..hehehe

----------

